# CO2 ? Does The Aquarium Products Carbo-Plus CO2 System Work?



## living2loud (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm new to the planted tank scene, looking into CO2 systems, seen this system: 

Click Me

It just seems too good to be true... Anybody try this system or know if it works? 

Any feedback would be much appreciated =)


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This item is very new. I have never saw it before so I can not tell you much about it. what is the cost to replace the thing that makess the Co2 and how big of a tank will it even work on. Something to ask that is for sure. *old dude


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

First time I've seen/heard of this device myself. Sry can't help you out any on this one.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I was curious about it and checked around. Seems like it's not all it's cracked up to be. But again, I have no personal experience with it so take that with a grain of salt. My only recommendation is to research it first prior to buying.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It is definately not new. I saw this being used in a Fish store about 8-9 years ago. It seemed to work great, the tank was large and all the plants were healthy. However, it gets costly. You need to replace that Carbon plate every so often (depends on tank size, amount of CO2 you want to make, surface tension...etc).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

they work, but the carbon blocks get expensive. it would be cheaper to buy a pressured system. to save some money. you can buy a used c02 bottle for cheap, and just go to a store like airgas and exchange your bottle each time it goes empty. i just paid 13.00 plus tax to trade in my empty bottle... for a regulator/gauges/and sealnoid i just went to a medical store and bought a medical grade regulator/gauges/and sealnoid.. all i need now is to find a bubble counter... a cheap way to make a bubble counter. is to take a baby dosing suringe pull out the plunger then go to a fish store get a plastic check valve and put silcion around the check valve then stick it 1/2 to 3/4 inchs in the suringe and let it dry. there you go home made d.i.y. bubble counter.


----------



## living2loud (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all ;-)

I'm starting to look into making my own pressurized system, I have a lot of experience with industrial mechanics, robotics/automation and such, think I may even have some old paintball stuff, welding stuff laying around...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

L2L,
I know around here(im up in elgin) it costs 15 bucks per 5# of Co2 @ fox valley fire and safety. Operation Paintball also by me is 15 bucks for a 20oz. to get filled.

I think if you have access to the welding regulators and such you can make a very nice one , however just compare costs cause some of these shops around here jack the heck out of the prices. 

If you can get your hands on a HVAC/R manifold guage set get it! they are Deadly accurate needle gauges.


----------



## living2loud (Jul 22, 2010)

Many thanks WhiteDevil! I will see if I can find some HVAC gauges, I may even have some stored away somewhere...

I'll also shop around before paying too much, I have a friend that lives in South Elgin, I could always drive that way for fill-ups ;-)


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I use a paintball and go to Dick's sporting goods to get it refilled for about $4. After 5 refills you get a free refill.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The place I fill is just north of 90 and randall kinda behind the tilted kilt!


If you have an extra set of hvac guages let me know I just got the green light for a massive multi tank single stand build and going to need another gauge set as DIY wont cut the mustard on this new tank.


----------



## living2loud (Jul 22, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> The place I fill is just north of 90 and randall kinda behind the tilted kilt!
> 
> 
> If you have an extra set of hvac guages let me know I just got the green light for a massive multi tank single stand build and going to need another gauge set as DIY wont cut the mustard on this new tank.


Perfect, I can hit the Kilt for a drink and some food AND get my tank filled ;-)

I'll keep you in mind if I come across an extra set of gauges ;-)


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I use pressurized and its easy cheesy *


----------



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks mighty expensive. I don't know about the pressurized systems, would probably be easy.

I use a 2 litter coke bottle modified with a hole in the cap, put water and yeast and sugger and let it bubble away for a couple months at a time. Cheapest way I've heard of doing it and the plants do great. Of course I don't know what size tank you've got, this set up seams to be doing good for my 90 gallon


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Jul 17, 2010)

with d.i.y. it doesn't seem expensive to do but in the long run it will be more then doing presured c02. 

I got a regulator sealnoid for $50.00 going to a nursing store.
a empty 5 pound bottle for $50.00 took it to airgas and traded it for a fill 5 pound bottle. that was 15.80 after tax. that will last me 5-6 months.

now go to the store add up how much sugar,yest,and baking soda. plus d.i.y. you can't control how much c02 goes in to the tank, and it's 24/7.


----------

